# super bad diaper rash...what are your secrets?



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

dd has had a raging diaper rash the last few days and she isn't really prone to them. it's painful to look at....raw...some open sore areas....yikes.

i've bumped it up from a&d to butt paste to desitin and now to triple paste. we're doing naked time now. i'm probably going to go out and buy some of the chemical-free dipes (we do sposies.)

anyone have any magical remedies or combinations to try? should i really be putting triple paste on raw areas???


----------



## Sfcmama (Aug 29, 2010)

Rule out yeast. My DD has only had a rash twice - both times were yeast. You can check pics online. IME, regular creams only didn't heal a yeast rash. We had to use an anti-fungal with it. Also, diaper free time is crucial and even sunlight if you can find it.
Hth!


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

DS gets this if he sits in a poopy diaper too long. Sometimes he doesn't want to stop playing so he'll try and hide that he needs a diaper change from us--and then the open sores/rash can happen.









We give him a long soak in a warm bath and then keep the area as dry as possible, with no diaper or just an unbleached disposable (he normally wears cloth). Then at the next diaper change, I put some California Baby aloe vera cream on the sores, which always seems to help them heal faster. His skin is really sensitive so I basically have to watch him like a hawk to make sure he isn't sitting in a messy or wet diaper.

If it's yeast, plain full-fat unsweetened yogurt and lots of diaper-free time can make a word of difference. Dab it on topically and their skin absorbs most of it, just leaving little dry curds behind that are easily brushed off. Feeding the little one yogurt for the probiotics is also a good idea. In fact yogurt is the only thing that has ever worked for us with yeast rashes; antifungal creams seem to make them worse.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

EDD2 has sensitive skin, and gets raging rashes very quickly if she poops in a diaper and sits there for any amount of time. Once my husband had her and didn't change her for two hours, or check her. She had open sores.  He was just clueless.

For her, the only thing that works is naked time. I do wash a lot of bedding, and she sleeps on the waterproof cover and I cover pee spots at night with lap pads. Daytime is naked all the time except when out, then I offer her the potty and change her every 30 minutes if not more. She is always dry.

Wipe with water only (splashing) and pat dry gently with 100% cotton or bamboo cloth. If out and about, try to bring cloth wipes in a thermos of warm water to daub her bottom with, and then put in a ziploc baggy for washing later.

I'm sorry, it is so painful to watch them like that. I know how it feels! :hug

ETA: That is when she had rashes at that age. We do lots of nakey-butt time. :blushy We also EC. So that does help in the long-run.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

To protect the open sores I'd use Lansinoh over Desitin etc.

Propolis cream is wonderful for clearing up rashes - it's anti-fungal and anti-bacterial.


----------



## Picard (May 10, 2009)

When DS was very young, he had a serious, open-sore diaper rash due to antibiotics. The pediatrician recommended a barrier creme (silicon-based, I believe). This finally cleared things up.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

i think we're going to try the lotrimin. should i mix it with something???


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

You don't have to mix the lotrimin, but do BLEACH your dipes (gross I know) with a fairly strong solution (1 cup to a washer load). also do your wipes if you use cloth. Keep using hte Lotrimin for 2 weeks AFTER the rash has cleared. Every single diaper change. we battled yeast for 13 mths but this is what did it.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

we use a paste of 1 part lotrimin, 1 part maalox, 1 part zinc oxide cream (40%). i make it up and store it in an airtight container and use it liberally. she had a horrid rash last week due to anitbiotics and that cleared it right up.


----------



## SpuglyRoo (Aug 1, 2008)

I have used breast milk (applied straight on it) it works great but is only available if "Momma's Medicine Chest" is still up and running. Keep it clean and dry with periodic warm tub soaks and lots of naked time. Does it happen often or are you trying to get rid of an isolated severe case?


----------



## SnickySnaxx (Nov 17, 2010)

Organic olive oil and oil of oregano. A few Tsp's of olive oil mixed with w/ 3-4 drops of oregano oil in a dropper. CURES IN DAYS! DD1 has very sensitive skin. From birth she had a diaper rash to the point that I couldn't wipe her, she had to be rinsed in the sink for every change. Switched to Seventh Generation diapers and used this mix of oils and the rash was gone like that. Also works for extremely chapped lips in the winter  The ONLY diaper cream I use now is this or Weleda.


----------

